
Ask HN: Is there any grey hair counting app? - tribesman
I am tried to see if grey hair count is improving or not.<p>But is there any app for this task?<p>Snap a pic, let it count then measure against a benchmark for normal grey hair.
======
siquick
I believe the founder of Aviato has someone working on this in his incubator.

------
babygoat
What is “normal grey hair”?

